# Online source for wood



## lee forst (Jun 12, 2007)

Folks, 

Where I live there is not much of a selection of wood for smoking. Does anyone know a good website to purchase wood chips of different varieties?

Thanks!


----------



## Deer Meat (Jun 12, 2007)

Try ebay, just watch the shipping costs


----------



## lee forst (Jun 13, 2007)

I suppose that is one way, but I want to find a reputable supplier.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 13, 2007)

I usually buy mine local or at Bass Pro and have never ordered any online. If you do a google search for Smoking Wood Chips you'll find quite a few places that sell it online. Hope this helps.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 13, 2007)

i don't know about chips but have you tried your local nursery or tree trimming service? i found ya a link.   http://www.smokinlicious.com/


----------



## pyre (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't have many problems finding bags of wood chunks.  I've been getting mine from the local westlakes, but I think I've seen them at Wal-Mart also.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 14, 2007)

Try www.barbecuewood.com.  They have dam near any type of wood one could smoke with.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 14, 2007)

that link i sent has wood dust,chips,chunks,& logs of all kinds.  i do have an interesting conundrum...i have 20 acres of trees but only 50' of ext cord & an electric chainsaw. lmao


----------



## lee forst (Jun 15, 2007)

Gypsyseagod,

I also do woodworking as my other hobby.  So i have a real interesting conundrum... do I build something with it or do I smoke with it?  

Thanks folks for the good ideas.  I plan to fire up my new smoker this weekend to give it a try.  This will be my first brush with an electric.  I'll report back with some pics...


----------



## lee forst (Jun 21, 2007)

BTW, I found a great local source for wood chips; Kroger (who would have thought).  I don't know if you have on in your area, but mine had apple, maple, and cherry.


----------

